# Attention Moderators!



## backwoods bbq (Jun 23, 2013)

so.....................will there ever be another SMF get together or is there one scheduled I don't know about? what about a sanctioned cook-off? Just wondering


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 23, 2013)

There are gatherings all the time but mostly in the spring. A bunch of us are gearing up for the South Florida Gathering in November. There will be a friendly comp happening with 3 categories. You can read about it here:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/138307/2013-south-florida-gathering-3rd-annual-nov-8-10th

Oh and the Mods don't really have anything to do with them, anyone can set one up.


----------



## backwoods bbq (Jun 23, 2013)

ok that's cool, If yall get close to texas I would like to go to one


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 23, 2013)

I know we have a lot of members in Texas, you could start a thread in "Events" and start asking if anyone would be interested in doing one. If you get a good response then all it takes is decide on a time and find a place then just put it together.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 23, 2013)

Backwoods...  just throw it out there and see If others from TX or surrounding areas are interested in doing something like this...  that's all we did to get the S. FL. gathering going...  we are on our third one....


----------

